# Detailing News- Zymol At morethanpolish



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from More than polish



RaceGlazer said:


> FINALLY, THIS IMPORTANT NEW PRODUCT HAS BROKEN COVER AND BEEN LAUNCHED IN THE LAST 24 HOURS.
> 
> I suggest you take a couple of minutes out to watch the video here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I do love their marketing tech-speak. Assuming this product does 'atomically bind to the paint', what are they doing to the paint surface atoms in order to alter the valence shell electron configuration to make this happen? The only other alternative is using ionic bonds but these will break the moment water hits the product. Can they not just say that it's nice and shiny and lasts a bit longer than current products?


----------

